# So we're cleaning out a sea container at work.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

And looky what they were going to throw out.










A 150lb roll of burlap. Ya it's 6ft wide and I have no idea how long.

I'll be spending monday going through some other things as well to see what will be trashed.

Now I just need a couple hundred gallons of monster mud.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good catch. I can never believe how people can throw stuff out like that without so much as a care. I understand that there are liability issues or ownership questions but still---
I always wonder how much it would cost if you had to buy what ever it was they were tossing out. 
Keep us posted on what you come up with for this.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

That is one of the best thing about haunters, the ability to look at what one considers garbage and figuring out how to build something out of it. Great score good luck on the 150 gallons of monster mud


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good score there!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The-Haunter said:


> That is one of the best thing about haunters, the ability to look at what one considers garbage and figuring out how to build something out of it. Great score good luck on the 150 gallons of monster mud


Sounds like marriage.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

LOL! Awesome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow. I probably would have passed out before I speak up to say I wanted it! What a great score!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great catch, and good luck and fun with the Monster mud.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's freaking awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might have enough to monster mud your house, Wildcat


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice  Soooo many things you could use that for =D


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great score, but what's a sea container?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

scareme said:


> Great score, but what's a sea container?


It's the box from a trailer of an 18 wheeler truck. They use these to transport goods from a ship, to a train, and then an 18 wheeler truck for transport.










Very nice score on the burlap! I'm jealous!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice score! I would have tried to take the container!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Made a coffin for a giant!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, great score on the burlap!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That is unbelievably awesome!
Monster Mud Mania,
Costumes,
Loosen it up and make drop netting
Wall hangings
Bunch it up and stiffen it up, add leaves and dirt & twigs and you got Haunted forest floor,
No end to the props! Good for you!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow thats a good fine right there you could also make some kinda scarecrow too with that..


----------

